# Finally cool enough to smoke more cheese



## big t bbq (Sep 27, 2016)

Here is 19 pounds of cheese I smoked a couple of weekends ago. There is Muenster, Cheddar, Swiss, mozzarella, Farmers, pepper jack, Gouda, string cheese, horseradish cheddar, garlic jack, extra sharp white cheddar. 







Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## amlong88 (Oct 4, 2016)

That is awesome. I need to stock up.


----------



## sigmo (Oct 15, 2016)

Inspirational!

I need to do another big batch soon, too.

Tabbed in.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 20, 2016)

BTBBQ,  Nice assortment of tasty goodies !, I'll be over for a snack !


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 20, 2016)

Dang that's a lotta cheese!!  Nice variety, too!


----------



## big t bbq (Oct 24, 2016)

My wife and kids really like the smoked cheese, I smoke and seal it so it's always on hand. This will last about 2 months, then I will do another big batch. Soon I hope there will be fresh venison sausage to go with it. Deer season starts here on 11/5.


----------



## wade (Oct 24, 2016)

Great looking cheese


----------

